# Unravelling more mysteries...



## j d worthington (Aug 22, 2007)

Iowa museum mummies to undergo CT scans - Yahoo! News

Title: "Iowa museum mummies to undergo CT scans", from AP, datelined Mon., Aug. 20, 2007.


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 2, 2007)

I was wondering how much all of this is going to cost and do the people of Iowa also have easy access and affordable fees to CT scans if they are really in need!  

 Still it will be interesting to see what new knowledge they can gain by these CT scans of the mummies.


----------

